# Retro-Video: Smudo testet Lenkräder



## Falk (9. Dezember 2007)

*Retro-Video: Smudo testet Lenkräder*

Mal wieder ein Video-Klassiker: Smudo von den Fanta 4 testet Lenkräder

[flv]http://pcgames.de/stream/Smudo.flv[/flv]


----------



## ulukay (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Smudo testet Lenkräder*

http://www.virtualperformanceparts.com/english/produkte.php

testet mal deren wheels und pedals (wenn wir grad von smudo reden  )


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Smudo testet Lenkräder*

Von dem Lenkradtest war doch schon in den beiden ersten Ausgaben von PCGH die Rede, nicht? Glaube, dass auch auf dem Titelbild noch die Story mit der Voodoo 5500 Grafikkarte abgebildet war.

Ein echter Klassiker das Video!


----------



## Falk (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Smudo testet Lenkräder*

Ja, das Video ist schon etwas älter - deswegen auch noch 320x240


----------



## patrock84 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Smudo testet Lenkräder*



> testet mal deren wheels und pedals (wenn wir grad von smudo reden )



Die Pedalen VPP Pedalset Professional 3 wurden bereits getestet in der 02/2006!


----------



## ulukay (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Retro-Video: Smudo testet Lenkräder*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Die Pedalen VPP Pedalset Professional 3 wurden bereits getestet in der 02/2006!



oh, muss ich mir mal ansehen


----------

